# Tying Ribbon



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

I recently ordered a TTF Taurus from Bill and along with it, at Alfred's urging, two spools of tying ribbon. I CANNOT BELIEVE I waited so long to try this miracle. It is neat, easy to work with, strong, and holds better than Flozell Adams when he played for Dallas. If you're late to the party as I was- hesitate no longer. All the frames I have which won't accept mechanical fasteners will see new life because of this stuff. Thank you Alfred E. MonkeyNipples!

:bouncy: :bouncy: :bouncy:​


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

It is definitely some good stuff

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Did you have a chance to try the Taurus TTF yet? Many give that sleeper 5 stars.*


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

He got me hooked too Hulla! Sure glad he did. I like a nice clean wrap that won't come loose till i want it too.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Did you have a chance to try the Taurus TTF yet? Many give that sleeper 5 stars.*


I did indeed Alfred. It's a little smaller than I expected. The middle and ring finger of my left hand do all the gripping; the pinky goes along for the ride. I anticipated shooting my standard 7/16 with it but Bill had sent some 5/16 as a bonus so I made a quick bandset out of TBSilver and went to work. Shoots like a dream with the smaller ammo. No strain, no pain. I'm diggin' it-


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Great stuff! Pretty much all i use these days


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Yes, Alfred turned me on to the tying ribbon also, and now I won't use anything else .... great stuff !

wll


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

wll said:


> Yes, Alfred turned me on to the tying ribbon also, and now I won't use anything else .... great stuff !
> 
> wll


this tying ribbon its not the crystall string, but is it the amber belt from slingshooting.com or is it something different but same as the amber belt with a different name


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

robbo said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Alfred turned me on to the tying ribbon also, and now I won't use anything else .... great stuff !
> ...


I believe tying ribbon and amber belt are the same. It is a thin stretchy ribbon that can be used to bands to pouches or bands to forks. Crystal string is a stretchy string that serves the same purposes. I have heard crystal string should be used for lighter slingshot applications.

Another good tying material is adhesive nylon tape. It looks like a black nylon ribbon. It is not stretchy but one side is adhesive. I think it is easiest to work with out of all the tying options and I feel it looks the best. It doesn't do so well if the band grooves are particularly narrow.

Try them all!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Alfred turned me on to the tying ribbon also. I use either the narrow 5mm ribbon or the crystal thread at the pouch end. When tying to the forks I use a wider clear poly ribbon from the fabric store but the 5mm works well too. With my TTF Taurus I always use the tubular smart ties at the forks.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hulla Baloo said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> > *Did you have a chance to try the Taurus TTF yet? Many give that sleeper 5 stars.*
> ...


At first I was a bit concerned about the pinky placement on my TTF Mini-Taurus. Then I figured out that it doesn't play a big part with this frame design. The pressure is mainly at the hand web with the brilliant pinch contour on the upper handle. The pinky just gently touches the handle. I use a bracelet style lanyard but the frame still shoots fine without.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Dou you guys use the ribbon on the pouch or string?


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Reed Lukens said:


> Dou you guys use the ribbon on the pouch or string?


*I use ribbon at both ends. For me, the thread is just too fiddly and springy when tying square knots, yet band sets that arrive on Chinese slingshots are tied at the pouch beautifully with thread. For attaching bands to peghead fork tips, I don't know of anything easier or cleaner than the black 5mm adhesive tape, but wrapped and tied clear ribbon works very well too.*


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Reed Lukens said:


> Dou you guys use the ribbon on the pouch or string?


Both work well but lately I have been using the crystal string.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I typically use tying ribbon for the pouch ties


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

ive been using 5mm strips theraband yellow like torsten did for a long time now when i release the bands from the clamps i help it roll back onto itself so it looks like a donut band life is great i used to use a thin sleave of yellow under the wrap but changed to just the yellow i dont no i you can over tighten with amber wrap but i think you can with anything else


----------

